# False Pregnancy in Dogs After Being Spayed



## holly (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this. Last Wednesday we had our dog spayed. Everything seemed to go well. On Saturday we noticed that she started to produce milk and show other signs of a false pregnancy (nesting, aggressive, not wanting to leave her “den”). I spoke with the vet about it and she said that, while it’s not common for a dog to have a false pregnancy after they’ve been spayed, it can happen. Do any of you have any experience with this? Any suggestions on how to help her through this? It’s been kind of nerve wracking to see her go through this, the poor things seems like a different dog than a week ago.


----------



## 4specialdoggies (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Holly
Oddly enough my doggie is going through the same thing after having a pyometra spay. The vet said that false pregnancies happen occasionally after any type of spay, and to put cabbage leaves on her teats and/or use cold compresses. She said to change to refrigerate the cabbage and change it often.
Good luck with your dog & hopefully my Apples will be getting over it too


----------



## holly (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for the support. I had heard about using the cabbage leaf for people, but hadn't for dogs.

One thing that's really starting to worry me is that she's been showing signs of aggression. It's usually in one of two places, either by my bed or her crate. This is where she has been "nesting" the most. She has always been extremely sweet and has never shown any signs of aggression before this. I understand that she thinks she's protecting her "babies", but it's just not ok for her to act out like this either. Does anyone know if I can expect her to go back to her normal sweet self once the false pregnancy symptoms go away?

Thank you again for your input!

Holly


----------

